# Mysterious creature photographed



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm........

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=286384&version=1&template_id=36&parent_id=16


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

um ok


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dare I look?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, who's been playing with monster mud? fess up!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Headline should read:

Osama Bin Laden spotted in a Qutar parking lot.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i didnt know they took a pic of me!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

page wouldn't load for me.....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats DRAIK!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like maybe a Chupacabra - Type Hybrid Creature. One of those was also described as having been seen by a neighbor of mine, just down the road from me, around October of last year. They said they saw it just outside the Graveyard over on Hondo - Seco Road, about 2 miles from me.
Don't know what else it could well be, unless the Photo was faked.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Mystery solved:

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/itsatoy


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice TOY.."Oh, LOOK Honey..our baby loves his new demon/gray alien toy! How SWEeeeeeeettt...."


----------

